# Anyone use the Repti-Fogger?



## psychedelicwonders

I've seen this little unit here on the board, and it seems like the direction I am wanting to head to.

I realize the fogger does help with humidity, a Mist king will be better, I will have both because I am looking for the fog for the effect first and foremost.

But what I like about this repti fogger is that it seems to concentrate the fog in a small area, where as these Vicks humidifiers seem to fog up the entire tank... not something I am looking to do.

i would like to have my water area have really thick fog from time to time through out the day, not my entire tank.

So if I am looking for this kind of small, concentrated effect for one particular area, is this the product I am looking for?

I like this model because it is outside of the tank and will not put the PDF in any harms way.

Featured & Unusual Products: Zoo Med Repti Fogger Terrarium Humidifier at PETdiscounters.com

Any other suggestions?

remember, i would prefer for the entire tank to NOT fill up with fog.

NOT what I want it to look like:
http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm72/garudacat/fog.jpg


YES: (this was a pic taken from another post where this Repti-Fogger was actually in use)
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m277/mwladdicted/DSC_0045.jpg


----------



## Fishtrem

I saw it a show a couple weeks back. It worked GREAT, there were I think 5 different levels you could choose depending on how much fog you want. Depending on the level will also dictate how quickly you go through the water. A couple companies also had it set up that it would go off as needed for humidity. I also thought it was great because of the diversity frogs, chameleons, plants. A much better buy than ultrasonic fogger.


----------



## psychedelicwonders

Well technically this is an ultra-sonic fogger isnt it?

Its just outside the tank compared to the normal ones that are inside? (am I correct with this?)

Also, Is it possible to extend the tube, or add a longer tube to it?

It may not work for me if the tube is only a foot or two long.

What about upgrading to a larger bottle so that you dont have to refill it all the time?

How big is the bottle? It looks tiny?

is this really the only thing of its kind on the market?


----------



## Fishtrem

Please forgive the first post the Fogger I had was the exo terra fogger.

I'm not sure about adding tubing, I'm sure it wouldn't be that difficult to do. The thought was you can have the fogger placed on something else or on the top and manipulate the tube to go where you'd like, unlike an internal fogger. As far the ultasonic fogger I think because of the way its set up it takes all the possible issues that the internal fogger can have, to deep under water shorting out, extra cord... 

The bottle is about the size of a 1 liter pop. The picture looks small but the unit as a whole is kinda bulky. It stands about a 11 inchs high and about 11 inchs long. As far as producing fog I have not seen anything like it that does the job and allows you to have control outside of just unplugging it or having it on a timer.


----------



## psychedelicwonders

Garrett Motors said:


> Please forgive the first post the Fogger I had was the exo terra fogger.
> 
> I'm not sure about adding tubing, I'm sure it wouldn't be that difficult to do. The thought was you can have the fogger placed on something else or on the top and manipulate the tube to go where you'd like, unlike an internal fogger. As far the ultasonic fogger I think because of the way its set up it takes all the possible issues that the internal fogger can have, to deep under water shorting out, extra cord...
> 
> The bottle is about the size of a 1 liter pop. The picture looks small but the unit as a whole is kinda bulky. It stands about a 11 inchs high and about 11 inchs long. As far as producing fog I have not seen anything like it that does the job and allows you to have control outside of just unplugging it or having it on a timer.


So wait, are you describing the Exo-Terra fogger or the Repti-Fogger in this post?

If you are talking about the repti-fogger, than a 1 liter bottle sounds like it will be plenty.

Thats alright if the unit is big and bulky, it is going inside the stand, hence why I need a longer feed tube.


----------



## Fishtrem

I have previously owned a exo-terra fogger I was not pleased with it at all as others can second similar experiences. 

"The Repti Fogger"
When I was a reptile show a couple weeks ago there were about 7 different companies using them (you could see it in action Tanks you couldn't even see in because of how much fog it was producing to just a little and everything in between) 

The Repti Fogger Comes with a 1 Liter bottle

And lastly I'm sure you could add or replace the tubing with something similar in size but longer. To my knowledge there is not a longer tube offered by zoomed.


----------



## psychedelicwonders

Awesome, this sounds like the product I am looking for.

I really like how you can adjust the fog.

I'm sure I can modify it some how with plastic tubing to reach how far I need.


----------



## Fishtrem

I'd be interested in seeing pics when you get everything up and running. In this day and age there are so many products out there that are just bla, I was truly impressed with a product which doesn't happen very often.


----------



## thedude

i bought the exo terra fogger a while ago, the one that sits in water and isnt too big. it shocks you which is why most people dont use it. so i made this plexi glass rectangular tube that the fogger fit in and drilled holes high enough up that water couldnt splash out but so that fog could escape easily. i also added screen to the top of the tube so frogs couldnt go in it or deposit tads in it, plus then you can add water easily. it works nice and all the fog stays on the bottom of the tank


----------



## Bcs TX

*Exo-Terra Fogger*

I have attached the pick for my set up designed from my engineer hubby. Kin of hard to see but there is a fake tree in the corner of the tank with a hole the size of a small tube where the fog comes out. It is crucial that the fogger is set up outside the tank or you will burn frogs. We just bought the tupperware container and a 7.99 airpump (from petco) and ran the tubing.
Enjoy!


----------



## boogsawaste

I've made one in the past from a humidifier that had an adjustable knob on it. I forget the brand and it is long gone but I had it turned down low and it never filled the tank up.


----------



## andyoconnor83

*Re: Exo-Terra Fogger*

the repti fogger is over pricced, the humidifiers do the same thing, i will post pics of my tank later today, it's what you are looking for


----------



## psychedelicwonders

Bcs - i really like that idea.

It almost produces a waterfall of fog. 

I wonder if there is some way to design the tank wall and a water area so that the fog rolls right down the wall and collects mostly around the water.

Think that can be done?

Will fog attact its self to water and stay denser instead of filling up the whole tank?

I dont mind if the tank has fog trails over it, but want to try to keep it around the water area I will have as much as possible.

Is the product cheap? $50 may be over priced, but its only $50, when youre spending upwards of 1000 to get the look you want, its worth it.

I really like the adjustable knob.

But I'd still like to see your set up.

Would it be possible to do a home build and have the same resivor for my mist king and my fog machine?

This way I dont have to worry about filling up two bottles.

Trying to make this as efficient as possible.


----------



## boogsawaste

You can use anything for a resivor and the mistking. I have mine simply through the open top of a 1/2 gallon milk jug. And as far as the adjustable knob, the humidifier I used a long time ago had one. I got it from wal mart but forget the brand. I used PVC piping and routed it through a hole in the back of a lizard lounge (which was nice), for my emerald tree boa. With the knob I could make it a little more humid or simply fill the vivarium. Whatever I felt like


----------



## nathan23

Psych-wonders,

I have the Repti-fogger.... and so far I really like it. The fog is very fine, and there is a knob that you can control how much fog you want. The fog actually rolls down your background pretty well..... but when it hits the floor it'll stay there for a little while, but eventually will spread to fill your tank up. Even if you control how much fog goes in your tank, since the fog is so fine it will pretty much spread throughout. So I'm not sure if you can issolate it to one part of the tank like you want it to (but I don't think there's any fog machine that you can just make go where you want?). Overall I'm pretty happy with it and since it's exteral there's no chance of it electricuting your frogs like some other foggers I hear about. P.S. the dial is not just 5 settings.... it's gradual... so there is a LOT more settings. Hope this helps.


----------



## maverick3x6

Yeah, I've got that badboy too...

IMG_0339 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
IMG_0338 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I really enjoy it, unlike the exo-terra reptifoggers that heat up the tank to unbearable levels. You can adjust the amount of fog that's put into the tank, because there is a little control knob. Also, I'm not sure if you're using an Exo tank, but if you have a screen top, you'll probably get the results you're looking for. Cheers


----------



## mwladdicted

this is using the repti foggger, 










works good but i like my mist king better


----------



## psychedelicwonders

I'm gonna get both. 

But is there some way to perhaps use the mist king and the repti-fogger on the same resoivor?

Can i swap out the 1 liter bottle for a 2 liter bottle?


----------



## andyoconnor83

sorry for the delay, the pictures that i have, i thought were better, but you can't really see the fog stream in them, I can take some new ones at the end of the week, if you want. otherwise some of the other ideas on here work great too.


----------



## dabruno

bcs... 
how does that fogger work... how did you set that up it seems really cool but doesnt make sense?
sorry if im just being ignorant, but could you please explain it to us.
thanks


----------



## FrogOly

Why not save a couple of bucks by going with an ultrasonic humidifier? If you find one that you can adapt to plumb in with PVC piping, just add a ball valve in line, and use that to adjust the amount of fog it lets into your tank. You could hook it up to a couple of tanks even if needed. Add a hose barb to the end of the PVC plumbing, and you can go into the tank with a piece of flexible tubing that could be routed to where ever in your background to give the desired effect you like.


----------



## boogsawaste

FrogOly said:


> Why not save a couple of bucks by going with an ultrasonic humidifier? If you find one that you can adapt to plumb in with PVC piping, just add a ball valve in line, and use that to adjust the amount of fog it lets into your tank. You could hook it up to a couple of tanks even if needed. Add a hose barb to the end of the PVC plumbing, and you can go into the tank with a piece of flexible tubing that could be routed to where ever in your background to give the desired effect you like.


I've been saying that all along *shrugs*


----------



## singhm29

I have a exo terra ultrasonic fogger i purchased a year ago and intended on integrating it behind my waterfall to produce fog. This however was extremely problematic as it was one thing to produce the fog and a whole other headache to conceal the fogger unit without disrupting the fog production. I had to finish the tank without the fogger but have started looking at ways again to use this 70$ waste of money lol. If anyone has not used the exoterra ultrasonic fogger it needs to be submerged to a certain extent (too much water and ur not getting any fog, too little and it wont turn on) at which point it shoots a stream of water which it seems produces more fog if the stream lands somewhat farther away rather than closer to the unit. All these variables are still causing me stress as i would like to still place the unit safely in my tank instead of outside.


----------



## Nightstalker

I bought the repti fogger and had it running for a few weeks and it was working great. I used a piece of 1 1/2" inch pvc pipe (2 foot sections sold at HD rather cheap), a 90 degree bend and a drain catch on the end to prevent the frogs from getting into the pipe. The outlet is in the bottom left hand part of the tank and when turned on, the fog creeps across the tank and hangs around the bottom 1/3 of the tank. (looks nice) I have a build thread that shows how I did it.

I used 3/4 inch vinyl hose that I feed through the pipe and attached to the fogger. 3/4" because that is the OD of the adapter ont he fogger. My tank is 24 high so I hadto use almost 4 feet of hose to go fromt he fogger to the bottom of the tank. The bottle is about a liter, but the threading of the adapter will fit a 2 liter plastic soda bottle. ( A zoo med rep told me about this when I went to a show. I did it and it worked fine) When I tested the fogger out on the empty tank, before I started construction, I let it run for at least a half hour and it hardly used any water.

Notice that everything I said was PAST tense? Here is why... I took the 2 liter bottle off to refill it, did so and then replaced it. When I turned on the unit, "something" started leaking. I turned it off, removed the bottle, took the adapter off and put it back on making sure it was on right (it was the first time). I put the bottle back on and before I could even turn it on, it started leaking right through with water coming out of the venting ont he bottom. Needeless to say, it was shot. I took the advice of a couple of people and picked up one of these. Sorry for the HUGE link, but you can search and you won't find it cheaper. Got mine for $26 shipped. It's a human grade product that is better made and will last. It has 2 setting which is fine for our purposes.

NIB KAZ PERSONAL MIST ULTRASONIC HUMIDIFIER BLUE 5520B - eBay (item 370386246690 end time May-31-10 18:00:32 PDT)

As previously stated, you can use a hose barb and an adaptor. Just go to a plumbing supply place and tell them what you need to do. They will be more than happy to help you. I am also getting rid of the vinyl tubing because it is too stiff and will be using black surgical latex tubing. $20 for 10 feet of 3/4. Surgical Tubing Latex Surgical Tubing For Lure Making Fishing 4fishin.com Much easier to work with. The vinyl tubing almost forces you to have to put the fogger where the tubing wants to go. Not so with the latex tubing. Overall, the Kaz unit is cheaper and better made, imo.

phychedelic - you asked about the fog hanging around the water. From what I have seen, not really, no. In my experience, the fog is heavier and cooler than the surrounding air and will stay towards the bottom of the tank. I have seen the fogger hose at the top of the tank and the fog will travel down and not up and out. This is MY experience. I'm sure other people have had different experiences.


----------



## NMiamiguy40

i use a repti fogger in my zoo med 18x18x24 just laying on top of the screen in the corner. I have alot of plants so the fog goes down the corner in the back and then fills the bottom half after one min on full setting. however the fog disipates in about a minute also. So far been using it 6 months and no issues.


----------



## singhm29

Nightstalker said:


> I bought the repti fogger and had it running for a few weeks and it was working great. I used a piece of 1 1/2" inch pvc pipe (2 foot sections sold at HD rather cheap), a 90 degree bend and a drain catch on the end to prevent the frogs from getting into the pipe. The outlet is in the bottom left hand part of the tank and when turned on, the fog creeps across the tank and hangs around the bottom 1/3 of the tank. (looks nice) I have a build thread that shows how I did it.
> 
> I used 3/4 inch vinyl hose that I feed through the pipe and attached to the fogger. 3/4" because that is the OD of the adapter ont he fogger. My tank is 24 high so I hadto use almost 4 feet of hose to go fromt he fogger to the bottom of the tank. The bottle is about a liter, but the threading of the adapter will fit a 2 liter plastic soda bottle. ( A zoo med rep told me about this when I went to a show. I did it and it worked fine) When I tested the fogger out on the empty tank, before I started construction, I let it run for at least a half hour and it hardly used any water.
> 
> Notice that everything I said was PAST tense? Here is why... I took the 2 liter bottle off to refill it, did so and then replaced it. When I turned on the unit, "something" started leaking. I turned it off, removed the bottle, took the adapter off and put it back on making sure it was on right (it was the first time). I put the bottle back on and before I could even turn it on, it started leaking right through with water coming out of the venting ont he bottom. Needeless to say, it was shot. I took the advice of a couple of people and picked up one of these. Sorry for the HUGE link, but you can search and you won't find it cheaper. Got mine for $26 shipped. It's a human grade product that is better made and will last. It has 2 setting which is fine for our purposes.
> 
> NIB KAZ PERSONAL MIST ULTRASONIC HUMIDIFIER BLUE 5520B - eBay (item 370386246690 end time May-31-10 18:00:32 PDT)
> 
> As previously stated, you can use a hose barb and an adaptor. Just go to a plumbing supply place and tell them what you need to do. They will be more than happy to help you. I am also getting rid of the vinyl tubing because it is too stiff and will be using black surgical latex tubing. $20 for 10 feet of 3/4. Surgical Tubing Latex Surgical Tubing For Lure Making Fishing 4fishin.com Much easier to work with. The vinyl tubing almost forces you to have to put the fogger where the tubing wants to go. Not so with the latex tubing. Overall, the Kaz unit is cheaper and better made, imo.
> 
> phychedelic - you asked about the fog hanging around the water. From what I have seen, not really, no. In my experience, the fog is heavier and cooler than the surrounding air and will stay towards the bottom of the tank. I have seen the fogger hose at the top of the tank and the fog will travel down and not up and out. This is MY experience. I'm sure other people have had different experiences.


appreciate the link ive been searching high and low for a cheap ultrasonic humidifier that will actually get shipped! if my exoterra ultrasonic fogger rebirth fails ill goto this for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## D3monic

around $20 shipped

NIB KAZ PERSONAL MIST ULTRASONIC HUMIDIFIER BLUE 5520B - eBay (item 370386246690 end time May-31-10 18:00:32 PDT)

theres a little nozle that just slides out. Replace that with a bushing that fits snug (take it with you to the hardware store) I use one that the reduced side is threaded. 

Dont mind the tape. I didnt take mine to the hardware store and the bushing doesnt fit like it should. 









Get a barbed coupler (sprinkler or poly pipe section) that fits snugly into the reducer. you want to be able to just pop it in and out easily. Get some tubing that fits the barbed fitting. run that to your tank. It works better if its above your tank but mine is on the shelf next to it. 










I can fill the whole tank pretty much.

I have a 75gal that has a waterfall that I want to place the fog so it rolls down the waterfall and down to the pond area.


----------



## D3monic

Oops didnt see previous post.


----------



## Jarhead_2016

The exo terra fogger that sits inthe water imo is junk i have had three seperate ones and all have broken the repti fogger is great i paid $60 dollars for it at work would still pick mistking over it but its not bad
-scotty


----------



## JimO

I've had a Repti-Fogger on my 29-gal for two years. It's designed to shut off when the water is low. The first unit malfunctioned and ran completely out of water after having it about a month. It wouldn't work after that. I called Zoo Med, sent it back and they sent me a new one - no questions asked.

Anyway, that unit has been working fine for nearly two years. I added flexible tubing and put a PVC elbow with a male threaded end (see photo 1). I drilled a hole in the plastic strip that runs along the back of the glass lid and screwed in the PVC fitting. 









The fog runs down the back and accumulates in the low spots. It does dissipate some as it cascades down from the top, so it doesn't hug the ground like it would if the fog entered the tank near the bottom (see photo 2). I really like it for the visual effects as much as for its intended purpose (humidifying the tank). I have found, however, that I have to remove water occasionally from the water feature when I run it a lot.









I wouldn't recommend trying to adapt the reservior to supply a misting system. First, I don't know how it could be done and second, if the misting system runs at the same time as the fogger, the water level might get too low very quickly and damage to the unit.

Finally, when I bought it, I didn't know much about humidifiers and pricing of the units. But, I suppose over-priced to one person is a bargain for the next. On the other hand, I just set up two new tanks and probably won't buy any more due to the size of my ever-shrinking wallet. Some folks have shared some great economical alternatives that I plan to try.


----------



## StarFrog

The good news is that I found a humidifier at Target for $4.00 on clearance, the bad news its not ultrasonic and the "fog" comes out through the fans, so doesn't seem easily possible to create a tube to go into the viviarium lol. Oh well, maybe find other uses for it as its not worth the gas to return.

So I went ahead an purchased the Repti_fogger for $41.00 and added a dual digital thermometer/hygrometer as I find the analog ones to be too large and intrusive, especially in a 10 gallon tank.

Looking forward to sharing pics perhaps .


----------

